
Cashless Casinos - mikeberv
https://www.billiondollarstartupideas.com/ideas/cashless-casinos
======
joezydeco
The USA IRS requires casinos to report winnings over $1,200. Right now they
only do that for slot machines because there is a discrete payout that's on
record. It's not done for table games since they're all working in scrip. (and
slot machines are as well, as the article mentions)

If a casino could track all income and payouts for every player with a
centralized system, would the government compel casinos to send the IRS
reports at the end of a gambler's trip if the gambler won >$1,200 over the
duration? Something tells me they would.

Casinos certainly don't want to handle cash either. But they also don't want
to scare away gamblers that will be taxed on every aggregate win.

